# Riding in the snow?



## Almond Joy (Dec 4, 2011)

I'm subbing... One of my all time favorite dreams is to be riding on a showy trail bareback 

However, around here we generally refrain from going to the trail with snow because you have to go on the road where there are snowplows that take up the whole road


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Riding in the snow is a great workout for a horse. 

On trails.. I'd be very careful. It is feasible, yes, but if those trails are popular there is bound to be quite a bit of ice. Just take your time and make sure your horse is nice and relaxed or otherwise under control at all times.

If you aren't shod, you could probably put shoes on but I'm not sure if that would be better or worse than going barefoot. Depends on your horse.. 

Have fun


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I used to ride in snow all winter long when I was living north. Not in MD though...  Horses went barefoot and we never had issues with slipping (however we never run or even trot on ice, just the snow). 

As for boots, there are boots with grippers out there that are more aggressive for slipping condition like this one Easyboot Glue-On | The High Performance Hoof Boot | EasyCare Inc.


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

I ride all year round. Winter is more often bareback because it's warmer  For the most part, I stay off the roads in the winter because they are often slippery. I ride in on bush trails and in my small fields. No shoes, no problems and no amount of snow stops me. But I am getting wussy in my old age -- I tend not to go out anymore when it gets to -15 celcius. I have a circulatory problem and my hands get dangerously cold then.


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

We ride all winter, But don't usually see hard packed or icy trails. And I never rides on the roads. I keep my horses barefoot all winter. So we are not using any boots or studs.

















We frequently chase the snow up the mountain side in the spring as it is melting.









I don't ride my horses through snow deeper than their knees. Usually not much over their pasterns. And I'm carefull about crusty snow cutting or chewing up their legs.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

if horse has shoes on you would need to have sno pads to keep the snow from balling up in them. Around here, snow is really wet and sticky, so balls up in the shoes. But we only get snow two or three times a winter.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

We have snow nearly 5 months of the year, barefoot seems to work best unless it icy then it's just too risky to ride. There is shoes with removable caulks & snowpads. That is best discussed with your farrier as there is disadvantages to using those as well.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

Coming from snowland i ride my horses in winter,no shoes. Only real issues is snow too deep,it being too cold outside or when we get melting temps making hard icy snow:-( just makes thinks harder for them, then we just don't go:wink:


----------



## minstrel (Mar 20, 2012)

About the snow balling in their feet - if you keep moving at a brisk enough pace, it just flies out. If you can maintain at least a working trot for a majority of your ride, it won't cause any discomfort as the snow will fly out of their feet.

We ride all winter while it's snowy - but the minute the ice hits, I'm outta there.


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

My horse goes barefoot through the winter and she doesn't have a problem walking, trotting, or cantering through fresh snow.

I avoid crusty snow. No good can come of it.

Not sure what the "should I ride western" has anything to do with this. People have been riding in the snow in western tack for well over 150 years, and in english tack for even longer. It makes no difference.


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

I think knowing the trails you are riding over in the snow is the most important thing, so that you can avoid potentially hazardous places. I do my best to condition year round, but I know what trails are safe in the snow and which ones tend to ice up.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

If there's no ice, I w/t/c in the snow. Lots of fun, and a nice change for the horse


----------

